# plumbers specialty supply



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Has anyone dealt with these guys? Their prices are better than Emco's accoding to the flyer I saw today. I am waiting for the catalogue to come in the mail to see how the normal prices are. I am wondering about quality and service.


----------

